

Announcing the Ginzametrics API - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/announcing-the-ginzametrics-api.html

======
ericmsimons
Awesome! This seems like a really great addition to your guys' platform. Its
been fun watching Ginzametrics grow :) Keep up the good work!

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thank you very much. :-)

------
contagion
awesome guys with great investors behind them. keep doing your thing!

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Thanks. :-)

